# Sydney Bottle Shops.



## Curry (25/11/09)

Firstly let me state that I just went back through the forum and I found no thread like this in the last 2 years, so I thought a new thread was due.

Today I went to Platnium Liquor in Bellevue Hill in search of some good stuff for Christmas. Boy was I disappointed, yes the range was good, but half there imported beer (excluding Belgians) was past the 'best before date'. I even picked up one German Bock that had a best before date in April 2009.

So I then went to Camperdown Cellars on Parramatta Road, once again disappointed, at least a third of their imports were either past or about to be past the best before date. I was also very disappointed by their range. Is it my imagination or have they shrunk the store to make way for the convenience store?

So my question is, where do you guys go for that good overseas stuff that is reasonably fresh?


----------



## Muggus (25/11/09)

Ahh yes, this is often common place in a few of these places with a huge number of beers on offer. The slower sellers often will suffer.
The thing is that generally the better and more well known stuff (like American and Scandinavian microbrews) gets alot more hype and will sell out a bit quicker, even if it is more expensive. Oddly enough, along with Belgians, alot of these beers will have very long Best Before dates on them.

I'm not sure where you're at in Sydney, but Platnium in Stratfield is pretty good the times i've been there...not sure how it is comparable to Bellevue Hill though.


----------



## O'Henry (26/11/09)

If in doubt, get lambics. Some of those suckers have used by dates after my imaginary kid's 21st. Otherwise Platinum near Strathfield or Amatos at the top of Norton st in Leichhardt (Balmain end). Was the today and picked up an Orval and some pale ale from the gold coast. Don't fall for the $2.80/stubby on the pale ale. It's a tarp.

Also, amatos doesn't seem to not have too many American/Scandanavian beers. More the British and western Europe, as far as imports goes. Worth a visit just to see the unholy high stacks of mega swill in the back of the shop.


----------



## neonmeate (26/11/09)

i agree curry, i'm sick of stale imports. so i basically never buy english beers anymore cause they're always over the hill, and pilseners and weissbiers too are no good unless they're really fresh. only imports i buy are belgian for this reason. except whenever i see a fresh batch of weltenburger pils i get excited. and the fresh harviestouns at vintage cellars can be good. otherwise just another reason homebrew is best


----------



## OzBeer_MD (26/11/09)

Interesting.. after tasting Barley Gold at this years bitter and twisted, I asked whereabouts near my place I could get it, the answer was Jims Cellars at Waitara. I went there, pretty good selection of beers but no Barley Gold, The guy took my number and ordered it in for me (it came this week, they now have fresh stock). 

While I was there, I noticed that he had a 'bargain bin' full of beers and bearing a sign 'past their BB date but still drinking well' Maybe he is one of the better operators?


----------



## Curry (26/11/09)

Thank Doc_D, I'll check out Jims next time I am up that way. 

My concern about Platinum in Strathfield is that they must be using the same supplier as their sister shop in Bellevue Hill, unless those of us out west drink more of the better stuff if you know what I mean.

I've never really had a problem getting Belgians, thanks to the bottle fermenting but I have really noticed a drop in availability of decent fresh German Brews of late.

Maybe a group buy import might be the go one day.


----------



## Muggus (26/11/09)

Doc_D said:


> Interesting.. after tasting Barley Gold at this years bitter and twisted, I asked whereabouts near my place I could get it, the answer was Jims Cellars at Waitara. I went there, pretty good selection of beers but no Barley Gold, The guy took my number and ordered it in for me (it came this week, they now have fresh stock).


Jims is a personal favourite of mine, being a local and all.
They've gotten better recently with out-of-date stock, reducing alot of it. 
Plus they have several beers in there i've never seen elsewhere...including interstate places like Slowbeer and the International Beershop. Managed to snag a few interesting British beers in there last week.


----------



## neonmeate (26/11/09)

tell us more muggus... what have they got?


----------



## neonmeate (26/11/09)

Curry said:


> Thank Doc_D, I'll check out Jims next time I am up that way.
> 
> My concern about Platinum in Strathfield is that they must be using the same supplier as their sister shop in Bellevue Hill, unless those of us out west drink more of the better stuff if you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


I agree the only German stuff lately has been boring. a bulk import of some franconian beers like st Georgen or spezial or fassla would get me excited


----------



## Muggus (26/11/09)

neonmeate said:


> tell us more muggus... what have they got?


They keep Happy Goblin Pale Ale and occasionally some of his other beers, which is brewed locally, very homebrewish stuff though.
Also have Akuna ginger beer, which is brewed in Mona Vale.

On my last visit they had a few different Westons ciders in there, and a perry. And some organic French cider, which was damn expensive.
Also have a decent range of English ales, some good porters/stouts among them too. The odd unpronouncable eastern European lager cider pops up there every once in a while too.

I'm sure some of these are available in other places, but it's handy having a place like this 5 minutes down the road. :icon_cheers:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (26/12/09)

I will be in Paddington for a week from Monday and was wondering if there are any good bottleshops out this way?

I know The Local isn't far away so will be calling in there for a beer or 2.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Bizier (27/12/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> I will be in Paddington for a week from Monday and was wondering if there are any good bottleshops out this way?
> 
> I know The Local isn't far away so will be calling in there for a beer or 2.
> 
> ...



There are no 'amazing' ones that spring to mind, but there are some decent ones. There is a little dingy one on Oxford that I have been to a couple of times. ED: this is the only place I have bought Golden Pheasant Lager from.

The Local has Eugene City Triple Jump Pale, which I was really impressed by. I am still waiting for them to tap the next shipment of Fanta Pants - I am marking days since my last one on the calendar. Let a brother know if you need company for a beer.


----------



## O'Henry (28/12/09)

I would say that we have been to the same bottle shop on oxford. Last time I was in there they had Unibroue and McChouffe in the little bottles. Small but wide range. Always pop in when walking back from the taphouse.

And I second the Triple Jump. Had it in the bottle one night, on tap the next. Didn't lose anything in the bottle. Was awesome!

Edit: There are a couple of bottle shops on the same side as taylor square between there and hyde park. You don't want the one called 'Lick Her Shop'. It is another one, which is very thin and long, with fridges down the back. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hopeye (28/12/09)

Good post guys.... Thanks..


----------



## PomBstard (29/12/09)

Another shop, which is probably pushing the boundaries of 'Sydney' is Leura Cellars. Always make a stop whenever I'm in the area, even if I'm not too close to the area. Good selection of Euro and UK stuff, and also Unibroue and a few others. Also worth it for their selection of Aussie stuff too. They seem to let the stock run down before replenishing, so its not usually on the shelf too long.


----------

